# Winter fishing



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Since we're talking about winter fishing, I thought I'd go ahead and pimp a great DVD. Jeff definitely knows his poop when it comes to consistently catching great smallies. His thoughts on winter fishing are spot on. Great advice, very intelligent angler.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Nothing better than hooking up with a brute bronzeback, but I have zero interest in puting my yak in the water in the conditions those boys were in. My hats off to them not only for braving the elements but actually putting together a pattern.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Where is that? Looks like it could be the James or some place close. Wish we had a flow like that close


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Knwoing those guys, I'd assume Potomac or Susky.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Road trip! 

If we get a weekend at least fifty, I'm paddling somewhere, might be good time to hit something different, got to bring daddy Dave with us, just for all the gear and gadgets he brings. Got to find my waders and cold water gear, I'm getting the bug bad to go.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I am off Feb 15-18...going nuts to get back at it.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Tried to call Neil, too good for me now? Lol. I normally hate the cold, but with the wenonah I believe will be much nicer cold weather paddling, I can bring more gear. I'll never go without a chair anymore, that is the best piece of gear to have.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Count me in if there is room, might even have to do the same cold water float as last time Neil.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I can't even think of floating cold water until the leaks in my yak are fixed/patched. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Count me in if there is room, might even have to do the same cold water float as last time Neil.


I believe we floated that weekend last year. It was a lot warmer winter last year, though. 

Mike, I was asleep....That's what happens when you get old and get up at 4:30 in the morning... and have a couple of drinks after work. Now I'm up in the middle of the night. If it was June, I'd just stay up until it was time to fish.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm in. Jonesin bad...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

The forecast is not promising:


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, the forecast changed for Friday from mid-40s to mid-30s with a chance of snow. Not looking good for a Friday float.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

It's still early in the week but yea anything sub freezing is no fun with a rod.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Thursday doesn't look awful, yet. I could do a short float, more to do with getting out than fishing, tried of looking at my wenonah being upside down.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I could do a short float, more to do with getting out than fishing, tried of looking at my wenonah being upside down.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire[/QUOTE]

That is what i was thinking too. I got out Saturday for a short float. No fish but still a good time to get out.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Until the water temps get up into the 50s, I always lay a 2' x 3' rubber-backed rug on the floor of my kayak to put a thermal barrier between me and the hull. This makes a huge difference in staying warm and not allowing my legs to get chilled. 

Plus, if I take my dog she doesn't slide around as much. Carrie still thinks the fish are trying to get in the kayak, instead of me catching them. Hilarious to watch. 









Bowhunter57


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Nother great short video. I know these dudes. They know how to put smallies in the boat, for sure.
http://bestsmallmouthbassvideos.com/finding-smallmouth-bass-wintering-holes/


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Not looking good for Friday, boys. They're still saying mid 30s and snow flurries. Water is a little on the high side too. Tomorrow might be better, but I don't have off. Pretty windy tomorrow though, and it might be like today where the high doesn't even come close to what they forecasted.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

*Presidents Day forecast....just sayin'
*
Columbus, Ohio Details for Monday, February 18 
More clouds than sun. *Highs in the low 50s *and lows in the upper 30s.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I saw that

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, I was hoping to get out today, but when I saw that the wind chills were in the teens all morning, it kept me in. I finally had enough of it, and around 12:30 I threw the tackle in and the yak on the car and drove up the street to the closest put-in. I figured I'd at least get my workout in...wasn't happening for me though. 








[/IMG]


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Went back to that river today and put in where I could paddle around a few pools below a lowhead and some rock dams. Water looked pretty good, and even though it was 37 degrees, I was pretty comfortable. I threw a white grub, a Mepps Streamer, a J&P in black & blue, and a white tube. :S Still, it was nice to paddle around a bit.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Bubbagon said:


> Since we're talking about winter fishing, I thought I'd go ahead and pimp a great DVD. Jeff definitely knows his poop when it comes to consistently catching great smallies. His thoughts on winter fishing are spot on. Great advice, very intelligent angler.
> DVD Preview: River Smallmouth: Winter Patterns - YouTube


I have been hooked on watching Jeff and his crew catch these huge smallies... They definitely have the bass figured out. They"ll teach ya a lot about winter smallmouth fishing...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Just one more winter weekend?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

It would be nice if that outlook for next weekend holds up.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

If I can shake the flu I'm in

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

i have been watching that forcast for next weekend too.....sunny and mid 50s its a go.


----------

